# Anyone smuggled a dog on a bus?



## sevillexpat (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys, off to the beach next weekend, but I need to smuggle, my dog on the bus, it's a small westie, anyone had any problems before?

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hhhmm, I dont think you'll get away with it, westies aint that small or that quiet - well mine isnt, I have enough trouble keeping him quiet and still in the car!!!!!!?? You also need to check that the beach allows dogs, most dont this time of year

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

He's more likely to be allowed on the bus than on the beach.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sevillexpat said:


> Hi guys, off to the beach next weekend, but I need to smuggle, my dog on the bus, it's a small westie, anyone had any problems before?
> 
> Cheers


Don't do it!
You'll get caught, you'll be embarrassed, you'll get chucked off and everyone will be muttering about yet another stupid Brit who for some reason thought s/he could "get away with it"
BTW would you do/ have you done this in the UK


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Poor dog. Hiding him/her in this heat?????
Why on earth would you want to subject a dog to temperatures of possibly 30C or more on a public beach anyway?
My dog finds the coolest place in the house when it's hot. 
If I wanted to (which I never would, I care for my dog's well-being too much) I couldn't 'smuggle' a Ridgeback on a bus anyway.
Thankfully.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry for butting in but I work in the golf industry and the other day I had someone ring me up and ask me if they could bring their dog on the golf course with them lol. The answer off course was No!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> Sorry for butting in but I work in the golf industry and the other day I had someone ring me up and ask me if they could bring their dog on the golf course with them lol. The answer off course was No!


even if he's got his own clubs ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

sevillexpat said:


> Hi guys, off to the beach next weekend, but I need to smuggle, my dog on the bus, it's a small westie, anyone had any problems before?
> 
> Cheers


No never had a problem myself with my bull mastif, mind you I am a taxidermist


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, I dont think you'll get away with it, westies aint that small or that quiet - well mine isnt, I have enough trouble keeping him quiet and still in the car!!!!!!?? You also need to check that the beach allows dogs, most dont this time of year
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,
What time of the year can you take dogs on the beaches, which area is the best?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Classified said:


> Hi Jo,
> What time of the year can you take dogs on the beaches, which area is the best?


I dont know! I took mine on the beach at los alamos, Torremolinos last winter, but afterwards a friend told me I wasnt supposed to????? So we stick to the campo now.  mrypg9 will know!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We take ours on our local beach from mid-October to mid-May. I'm not sure if it's 'legal' even then but everyone assumes it is and the beach is deserted apart from dogs and their owners.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

sevillexpat said:


> ... but I need to smuggle, my dog on the bus, anyone had any problems before? Cheers


Is this a mother-in-law joke?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Is this a mother-in-law joke?


I really like Les Dawson's mother-in-law jokes.
(Posting as a mil...)


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We take ours on our local beach from mid-October to mid-May. I'm not sure if it's 'legal' even then but everyone assumes it is and the beach is deserted apart from dogs and their owners.


Thanks very much for your info


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Classified said:


> Thanks very much for your info



But....the same 'rules' -or habits in this case - may not apply to where you are so check it out first.


----------

